# Great new draft site



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

http//www.elitedraft.net

This site just launched so it is still under construction, but it shows a lot of potential and already has a lot of great profiles. Check it out!


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Not bad I'm glad too see the guys get back on your feet. I thought you guys were going in with draftdaily.com no?? The attribute system is a nice touch


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks pretty good, I agree with Matthew, the attribute system is a nice touch.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

I am a little confused myself. I thought you guys said the draft was "too big of a commitment" which is why you quit Draft Daily. If you want to shut down your site and join us, the offer is still available. I'm just puzzled.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I really like your site! The attribute is a wicked feature.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Awesome, you guys even have Yi Jianlian! By the time he's finally eligible he's gonna be all 5 stars I tell ya


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I think I'll pass on your offer Adam...


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Burt, see PM. Hope we're on the same page.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Giddensfor3 said:


> I think I'll pass on your offer Adam...


You can always work with us. We are wanting to start a draft site. Nice site by the way!!


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

elitedraft >>>>>>>>> draftdaily by a lot!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Some of the attributes are a bit out of whack. And the top 150 prospects on draftdaily are way out of whack.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Really? I think the top 150 prospects are the best part of the site. I know most fans like a mock draft. But those are so unpredictable and are just a crapshoot. It doesn't prove anything if you can get a lot of picks right, but it's impressive to fans. The top 150 on the other hand is unique because it's a perspective on how teams should draft based on pure talent so there's not a whole lot of guess work. Just your own evaluations.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, you have a great site and your top 150 is a task not a lot of people (read: nobody else) does.



Adam Miller said:


> The top 150 on the other hand is unique because it's a perspective on how teams should draft based on pure talent so there's not a whole lot of guess work. Just your own evaluations.


Based on pure talent, you have Joey Graham at #25, Sean Banks at #36, John Gilchrist at #40, Wayne Simien at #43, Travis Diener at #80 and Brandon Rush at #86?


----------



## BigDubSimien (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice site man... easy to get around in.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Thats a really good site. Thanks.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Adam, do you really think Jared Dudley is going to be better in the NBA than Sergio Rodriguez and Rajon Rondo?...


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not sure. I think it's really close which is why they are closely ranked on the top 400 potential rankings. Here's my feeling, if Channing Frye can become a lottery selection over a guy like Chris Taft who I still think will end up being the better NBA player, then why can't Jared Dudley have a better NBA career than Sergio Rodriguez? Will it happen? It's not for sure but he's a lot more talented than he gets credit for. 

Do you really think Luther Head will go in the second round and Will Bynum will go undrafted after Bynum finished third at the combine and killed everyone at the camp?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

That site needs to fix the 60th pick. It belongs to Detroit now.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Bynum is a late second rounder at best. He might get drafted but I know for sure he won't get picked ahead of Rashad McCants...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I just found out about this site, and I gotta say is definetly ELITE, great job and keep up the good work!!!



*

PaCeRs 4 LiFe BaBy!!!!*


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks. Spread the word :biggrin:


----------



## NBA Scout (Jun 6, 2005)

This draft site is excellent! I will review it further and refer it to my colleagues. 

~RW


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

that is a good site..i found it earlier today when i was looking around..i like the attribute system. :banana:


----------

